# RALUS for freeBSD



## ccc (Jun 15, 2009)

hi

I'd like to backup freeBSD using Symantec Backup Exec 12.
Knows someone a download link of Backup Exec Remote Agent for Linux and UNIX servers (RALUS) and can post it here?
I cannot find on the symantec webpages.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

It took me about 20 seconds to find this info:

http://www.symantec.com/connect/forums/where-download-agent-linuxunix-backup-exec-v-12


----------



## ccc (Sep 2, 2009)

The Agent seems to be in the ports:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/sysutils/be_agent/


----------

